# Need help!!! Found a baby Dove



## Latinstarlite (Jul 31, 2007)

My hubby and I found a baby bird. We researched and found it to be a dove. Cute little guy. Normally I would have just left the baby to see if mama would come back. But we have several people in my neighborhood that allow thier cats to roam free. Plus the little guy was sitting on a rock near my front door and it is just raining like mad, this area in my front yard tends to flood and I was afraid he might get hurt. 

Anywho, to make a long story short. I haven't the first clue on how to care for a bird. Though I have raised, dogs, cats and even orphaned squirrels, I am aprehensive on trying. To my understanding they are very fragile. 

I know that we are going to continue to get more rain and I don't know if the moma is still around. I would be willing to give him to someone with experience but I don't really trust the "emergency" centers around here. They killed a dog I brought in once. Anyway, I live in the Tampa Bay area. Any info would be a great help. 

Thanks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way you can post a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There is a member in Largo, Florida, who may be able to help. I'll shoot out a PM and an email.

Pidgey


----------



## Latinstarlite (Jul 31, 2007)

*we found the mama*

Hey, thanks for the information. We found the mama late last night after the rain stopped. There was actually another baby there too. turns out the nest is in the bushes in my front yard. I didn't think that they would nest that low to the ground though. 


Thanks again
Crystal


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Crystal, 


Yes, if you can return them to their Nest, that would be ideal...


Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Mourning Dove*

Mourning Doves nest in bushes. They don't usually pick the best nesting spots. 

If the youngster is fully feathered then he is doing what he's supposed to do. The parents won't come back if they see you but they are around and should come back when you are gone. The young Doves hang around the yard in the general spot of the nest and they will take small flights until they are ready to fully fly away. 

If the youngster is not fully feathered then they don't usually leave the nest unless something has happened to the nest or to him. 

Mourning Doves are federally protected if you think this baby(s) needs help then you can take him to a vet or rehabber. The law is different for a Mourning Dove then it is for a dog or pigeon. 

I wish I had names of rehabbers in your area but the only ones I know are no longer rehabbing. 

Julie
Largo, FL


----------



## Latinstarlite (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bad News for baby*

Hey...... this is horrible.....things like make me questions the unfareness of life. 

Two nights ago, my husband and I were leaving my home. We don't know why this little guy was down at the end of our yard.....this is nearly 2 yards from my front door and the bushes where the babies are living. Anyway, long story short, my husband went to get into the car, it was dark....... anyway, the baby is gone now. There is another baby running around, I was thinking that maybe for it's saftey I should have this one removed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you think the baby is in danger, yes, please remove it.
Please let us know.

Reti


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Again, if it's fully feathered then it's doing what comes natural. 

Can you let us know if it's fully feathered? 

He will get further and further away from his nest, but the parents know where he is. His leaving the nest (area) does not happen over night. He will find shelter in another spot. He won't stay in the bush that his nest was. 

It's been 4 days since your first post so I don't have any reason to believe he has been abandoned by his parents. 

Let me ask you this, have you tried to catch him? If you do try to catch him and he flies easily away from you and is difficult to catch, then rest assured he's not in any more danger then any other Mourning Dove. This is their nature. 

Julie


----------



## Latinstarlite (Jul 31, 2007)

*2nd bird is doing fine*

Hi everyone. We have been keeping a close eye on the other fledgling. He/She is fully feathered and has been trying to fly. He can make it to the roof now with it's mom, but it takes him a few tries. I have also noticed several adults hanging around on the roof of my house. 

We have been very careful when leaving the house after dark. Our front light is out and even if it was working it is still quite dark. We use a flashlight when we go out to make sure we don't have another accident. 


Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*I'm sorry*

I did not understand in your previous post that your husband accidentally ran over the young Dove. I'm sorry to hear that happened. I see in your words how much you care about the Doves and I think you are a gem. 

Julie


----------



## Latinstarlite (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Julie. My husband and I were crushed. We both sat in the car for a minute when we realized what had happened. We both cried a bit. My husband and I are both animal lovers. Doesn't matter what kind, we can't stand to see harm come to animals. We are the neighborhood in takers...lol. Anytime someone finds a stray in need of help they bring them in to us because they know we'll take care of them. We've had everything from dogs to snakes to squirrels. Once they are better we try to release them (wild animals) in areas like parks deep off the paths so that they can live like they should. Domestic animals, we try to find out if anyone is missing them. After about two weeks we will send the animal to a shelter for adoption.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the little dove, but glad the 2nd one is doing well. It had to have been hard and very upsetting when you realized what had happened.  

I think animals seem to know where there are humans w/ a soft heart. Right now we have 3 feral cats, a couple of young foxes just out on their own, a few skunks (grrrr), and an albino kitty that wants to adopt us over its own family. (and the squirrels that had a very successful baby season  , flickers, mourning doves and various other birdies that visit the feeders). We even get the occasional hawk to come sit on the fence for a look-see. With all the visiting predators, I've only had one bird that got added to the food chain  We're one of the few houses in the area that doesn't have a resident canine in the back yard so that's why we probably get so many visitors.


----------

